
Reasons to quit, and reasons to not quit - zdw
http://rachelbythebay.com/w/2018/03/25/out/
======
everdev
For those of us who don't know the author, what's the context here? The
article seems to assume we know where they work and what they work on.

~~~
jauer
The author was a senior engineer at FB, well respected, and known for digging
into really hard technical problems.

But yeah, it is a bit "inside baseball" and I'm not sure how applicable to
outsiders.

------
rachelbythebay
This is of limited utility on HN. It is indeed “inside baseball” if that means
what I think it does. Wait for another tech post.

------
iterator5
What are we supposed to take away from an out of context blog post about
someone's office drama again?

~~~
joecool1029
Just flag and move on.

I didn't mind when it was one out of context post, but it seems like there's
been 5 or so hitting front page from her domain in the past 2 days. Your guess
is as good as mine.

